# Software for moulding design?



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone know of a good program for moulding design and layouts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What are you actually trying to achieve? I could see making a lot of moulding templates in SU, and implementing them into a design real easy.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm looking for a program that will help me show a customer many different varations of moulding designs, to use for illustration purposes rather than carrying in 50 different magazines, and books all the time.. My arms are tired lol .

With sketchup would it be possible to create accurate moulding profiles?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, it can be done in SU, it would probably be some work to get it done, but just think of the possibilities, you can show them the model in 3D, rotate around it etc...

I think it would be a great selling point. A lot of work, but it might be worth it.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Cole. One more quick question. Would it be possible to create accurate moulding profiles with sketchup and how hard is the learning curve?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

lawndart said:


> Thanks Cole. One more quick question. Would it be possible to create accurate moulding profiles with sketchup and how hard is the learning curve?


Oh it can be done with ease, take a look here:



























http://www.garymkatz.com/ChartsDrawings/Sketchup/moldings/windsor-one.skp I have one similar, but this will probably work for you. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Like this? I did the crown build up really quickly...


----------



## modterry (Nov 14, 2008)

how about scanning your photos - drawings, what ever and then buy one of those small framed digital picture viewers used to show family photos. Cheap , easy to use and small to carry.


----------

